# Samsung TV technology



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Does anyone know the name of the technology that I think	Samsung TVs have? It's the technology that when watching like a movie for example it looks like a homemade video or something live.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

You may be referring to some sort of frame interpolation, but I am not sure. What do you mean by "it looks like a homemade video or something live"? Higher frame rate than film? If so, this is not unique to Samsung. Virtually every manufacturer has some form of this.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

lcaillo said:


> You may be referring to some sort of frame interpolation, but I am not sure. What do you mean by "it looks like a homemade video or something live"? Higher frame rate than film? If so, this is not unique to Samsung. Virtually every manufacturer has some form of this.


Hard to describe. It is like when you watch a movie it looks like watching football on tv but almost animated like.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I believe what you are referring to is called the 'soap opera effect'. You should shut off any type of motion interpolation/smoothing/compensation within the displays menu. I believe it is called Auto Motion Plus on Samsungs. If you have all the unneeded features shut off already, then you may have something wrong with your display and it may need to be returned for a different one or serviced. 

Follow the guide in my signature to set up your display properly. :T


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I am curious.. Why would manufacturers want to have everything turned on so that we end users have this so called "soap opera effect" and if we don't like it have to manually turn everything off? Do they think this view is what we want when we watch things? Also what is the advantage of "soap opera effect"?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Yes I think it is the soap opera effect. One day we saw a movie at a friends house and the film looked unreal. Took away the film look. I ask myself the same question. What is the purpose of removing the true film look like the director intended? Even my wife hates that technology.


----------

